# Older Firmware Versions Reported in TeslaFi



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

For those of you with Teslafi - do the lines other than the first one drive you crazy? I want to have access to Tesla to make sure these cars are sent the SW update and then I want to hunt down the owners of these cars to find out why they aren't installing, if they get the update.

Would we find that this many cars have been totaled? Would we find these cars sitting in a garage while the owner has been wintering elsewhere? Would we find owners that just don't want a SW update? Would we find this many cars have a problem installing an update?


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

GDN said:


> For those of you with Teslafi - do the lines other than the first one drive you crazy? I want to have access to Tesla to make sure these cars are sent the SW update and then I want to hunt down the owners of these cars to find out why they aren't installing, if they get the update.
> 
> Would we find that this many cars have been totaled? Would we find these cars sitting in a garage while the owner has been wintering elsewhere? Would we find owners that just don't want a SW update? Would we find this many cars have a problem installing an update?
> 
> View attachment 25725


Hi GD. Are these numbers derived from Teslafi users only?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

HCD3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi GD. Are these numbers derived from Teslafi users only?


yes these are just the cars currently registered with Teslafi

my thought is some of these are seasonal cars where the owner is not where the car is. not as much of an issue now that you can update from the app, but could still be many. Others are people that dont like change and just ignore the update notices.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

HCD3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi GD. Are these numbers derived from Teslafi users only?


Correct - only a car/user that has Teslafi reporting is reported in those numbers. It is a very small sampling of all cars, likely on the order of magnitude of 1%.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> yes these are just the cars currently registered with Teslafi
> my thought is some of these are seasonal cars where the owner is not where the car is. not as much of an issue now that you can update from the app, but could still be many. Others are people that dont like change and just ignore the update notices.


I also wonder to what extent the version counts include "inactive" cars that haven't been successfully polled by TeslaFi in a while. In addition to "seasonal" cars, other examples could include:

Cars parked long-term somewhere with Wi-Fi but no LTE
Cars with expired API tokens (either because the owner-supplied token expired, or the owner changed their Tesla account password)
Cars whose TeslaFi trial recently expired (in the event that TeslaFi disables logging but doesn't fully deactivate the account for a period of time)


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> I also wonder to what extend the version counts include "inactive" cars that haven't been successfully polled by TeslaFi in a while. In addition to "seasonal" cars, other examples could include:
> 
> Cars parked long-term somewhere with Wi-Fi but no LTE
> Cars with expired API tokens (either because the owner-supplied token expired, or the owner changed their Tesla account password)
> Cars whose TeslaFi trial recently expired (in the event that TeslaFi disables logging but doesn't fully deactivate the account for a period of time)


Good call on those additional inactive types of cars. I hadn't thought through those, especially the expired tokens or expired trials and people never come back. I should hit their forum up. My thoughts on that if a car hasn't reported for probably more than 2 weeks, maybe they shouldn't be included in the results. They have the stats for how long cars have been away and then come back, but my guess is 2 weeks is likely more than enough for a car to be inactive and then should be excluded from counts.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

GDN said:


> For those of you with Teslafi - do the lines other than the first one drive you crazy? I want to have access to Tesla to make sure these cars are sent the SW update and then I want to hunt down the owners of these cars to find out why they aren't installing, if they get the update.
> 
> Would we find that this many cars have been totaled? Would we find these cars sitting in a garage while the owner has been wintering elsewhere? Would we find owners that just don't want a SW update? Would we find this many cars have a problem installing an update?


I agree. Especially since I was one of them. I'm pretty sure something was messed up on mine until I rebooted. But I know others that don't regularly connect to wifi and there is no way to tell there is an update unless you have the disease. I have also heard people say they don't want the update right away in case there are issues. I also wonder what happens if you quit Teslafi. I was on it for a little bit but it didn't work well since I usually lose my connection at home. There could be a couple percent of people quitting after the trial period. If one is wintering in a garage then they must have another one wherever they are because otherwise, that would never happen.


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

I read a post and got into some discussions with some users that decide NOT to install updates because they don't want to loose features that are in the builds they have.
for example I remember one of the users I exchanged comments with didn't want to introduce the NAG on the autopilot features. I think I can understand to certain degree this rationale. I want new features! i want new safety features! I want more range! more power! but that's just me I guess


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

I am one that didn't update my Teslafi account PW and I still do have a valid account but my car has not been polled for the last month or so. So I am one of those cars on Teslafi that is showing 8.5 even though I have 12.1.2. I have not had any time to try and work through my car not sleeping so I decided quickest way to resolve my issue was to just no longer poll it through Teslafi. Till Have more time to figure out my Phantom drains I was getting I am leaving it offline from Teslafi.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

MacInfoSys said:


> I am one that didn't update my Teslafi account PW and I still do have a valid account but my car has not been polled for the last month or so. So I am one of those cars on Teslafi that is showing 8.5 even though I have 12.1.2. I have not had any time to try and work through my car not sleeping so I decided quickest way to resolve my issue was to just no longer poll it through Teslafi. Till Have more time to figure out my Phantom drains I was getting I am leaving it offline from Teslafi.


Hi Mac. I've been able to get my car to sleep every time by using recommended sleep settings in Teslafi at the top of the settings page and not checking night time or deep sleep modes. This may be anecdotal or coincidental or both but I do the following at the end of the day when I plug in for the Night. I completely turn off HVAC. Next I make sure the dash cam is not recording. Cabin overheat is off. Lastly I make sure the audio is muted. After charging is complete and a little time idling it sleeps every time. YMMV.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

GDN said:


> For those of you with Teslafi - do the lines other than the first one drive you crazy? I want to have access to Tesla to make sure these cars are sent the SW update and then I want to hunt down the owners of these cars to find out why they aren't installing, if they get the update.
> 
> Would we find that this many cars have been totaled? Would we find these cars sitting in a garage while the owner has been wintering elsewhere? Would we find owners that just don't want a SW update? Would we find this many cars have a problem installing an update?
> 
> View attachment 25725


@GDN, can you let us know when you've finished bringing order and harmony to this little corner of the universe, and your secret of success? I'd love to apply the same principles to the chaos that is our home:

Why is my son's dirty laundry on the floor instead of the hamper?
Am I the only one who knows how to refill the dog's bowl with water?
When will others understand that lights don't turn themselves off?
The list goes on.... 

Numbers less than 1% don't bother me. Clearly they're off the grid for one reason or another. It's only the hold-outs that are still on 8.5 that I'm currently concerned about, and they at least have been trending (albeit s l o w l y) in the right direction to 12.1.2.


----------

